# Congratulations



## doodoo11

Hi, my penfriend has just passed her exams and I would like to be able to put congratulations in my email. Can any one help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Here's a Korean-English link with many ways of saying congratulations: 

http://dic.impact.pe.kr/ecmaster-cgi/search.cgi?kwd=congratulations&bool=and&word=yes


----------



## Milkyway

(informal) chu-kha-hae.
(formal) chu-kha-hae-yo.

I just wrote the pronunciation. Hope it helps.

Good luck!


----------



## elroy

Milkyway said:
			
		

> (informal) chu-kha-hae.
> (formal) chu-kha-hae-yo.
> 
> I just wrote the pronunciation. Hope it helps.
> 
> Good luck!


 
But the "k" in 축하 belongs to the first syllable, so shouldn't it be *chuk-ha*?


----------



## Milkyway

elroy said:
			
		

> But the "k" in 축하 belongs to the first syllable, so shouldn't it be *chuk-ha*?



Oh~ amazing, amazing. 
Do you know Korean, elroy? I'm so glad to see a foreigner who knows Korean.

Anyways,
literally, "k" belongs to the first syllable, but when you pronounce it, it tends to belong to the second one. 

Saludos.


----------



## elroy

Milkyway said:
			
		

> Oh~ amazing, amazing.
> Do you know Korean, elroy? I'm so glad to see a foreigner who knows Korean.
> 
> Anyways,
> literally, "k" belongs to the first syllable, but when you pronounce it, it tends to belong to the second one.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Unfortunately, I can only read and write.  I used to know more vocabulary; at the moment, it's been reduced to an embarrassingly low number of words and phrases.  Thanks for the answer!


----------

